# imipramine



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

My doctor just put me on imipramine and I was just wondering if anyone is currently on this antidepressant. What are the side effects? Does it seem to help the fibro pain? Do you know if it will cause an increase in blood pressure?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Carol, I don't have any personal experience with imipramine, but here is a link that provides some info. It mentions pain and blood pressure (seems to be that a raise in blood pressure isn't an issue, rather that postural hypotension (temporary drop in blood pressure on standing up) might be). http://www.medscape.com/druginfo/Druginf?i...eralStatement=N


----------



## jonniebean (Apr 14, 2003)

Years ago I was put on Imipramine for depression. I believe that it's considered to be in the class of the old tricylic antidepressants. Anyway, I didn't stay with it long because it made be very jittery. I felt like I was coming out of my skin. On Luvox now, which is much more agreeable with me.


----------

